# Buy Nothing Day Carols



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

It's a PDF, but gosh, it's funny! (Mostly- some are sort of serious)

http://adbusters.org/metas/eco/bnd/b...pdf/carols.pdf

Annette, thanking whichever mama it was that turned me on to adbusters

More Here:
http://www.buynothingchristmas.org/r...es/carols.html

Quote:

Carol of the Toys
To the tune Carol of the Bells; by Erica Avery

High voices: Barbie Dream House
Mi-ickey Mouse Beanie Babies Tamagotchis

Low Voices: Too Much stu- -uff

High voices: Cabbage Patch Dolls Ninja Turtles Super Nintendo Tickle-me-Elmo

Low voices: Too much Stu -uff

Repeat, changing key each time


----------



## rumi (Mar 29, 2004)

This is great! I am so glad I found this. The link to the carols seems to have expired though, does anyone know where I can find these?


----------

